# Abandoned RV



## Ub3rdoRK (Apr 8, 2010)

I found this in a town near me sitting in the middle of a field full of dead animals and just garbage..i feel it tells a good story.


----------



## Minds Eye (Apr 9, 2010)

nice


----------



## jag2118 (Apr 9, 2010)

i like this shot a lot. nice framing and contrast. well done!


----------



## Ub3rdoRK (Apr 10, 2010)

Thanks guys!


----------



## Ub3rdoRK (Apr 10, 2010)

This was the original photo. I like them both a lot.


----------

